# police exam and other questions



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Does the entrance exam have any math parts on it? I hope it doesn't because I really stink at math. 





Also does MA offer prep for the exam? What I mean is does it give classes for you to attend and study for the exam? 


Thanks guys
Dennis


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

it has math related situations, but don't worry you won't be able to take the test til 2009, so you have plenty of time to study, as for the prep courses I'm sure there are some out there.


----------

